

Cloudstock: Salesforce.com's hack-a-thon - tlack
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/07/cloudstock-salesforce-hackers-tctv/

======
tlack
Anyone out there actually using Salesforce.com's APIs and dev tools? I know
they're a huge force in the marketplace but I rarely run into anyone who even
understands their offerings in depth. Though the enterprise end of things may
not be a sexy part of the market I find it pretty interesting. I'd love to
understand how to put what they're building to use in my career.

